# Cade Mayes enters the portal



## ddavis1120 (Jan 8, 2020)

What the heck?!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

This one makes ZERO sense.


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 8, 2020)

Looking at UT given his Dad's past and his brother signing there?  Makes no sense as TinKnocker said.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2020)

Head scratcher for sure.  He must feel like he is going to be warming the bench next year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2020)

Are these decisions coaching related? Not much faith in the OC?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Head scratcher for sure.  He must feel like he is going to be warming the bench next year.



Has to be.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 8, 2020)

New O-line coach coming in.  New (hopefully) mobile quarterback coming in.  That big o-line is gonna need to be mobile too.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow, looks like he is heading to Tennessee.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Wow, looks like he is heading to Tennessee.



He must like playing hard on a losing team?


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

He’s going to play with his little brother at his dads alumni. His two biggest recruiters were Pittman and Cheney, both are gone. Gonna have to take a minute on this one, he disrespected our program with that video and some other comments. But I’m glad to see him coming home.


----------



## James12 (Jan 8, 2020)

His BFF and Huntin buddy gone too


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> He’s going to play with his little brother at his dads alumni. His two biggest recruiters were Pittman and Cheney, both are gone. Gonna have to take a minute on this one, he disrespected our program with that video and some other comments. But I’m glad to see him coming home.


Good thing he didn’t blow out that ACL that vawl fans hoped for, eh? ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

You can’t make this stuff up. ???


----------



## bobocat (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow it looks like Tennessee may take the East with the pick up of Cade Mayes!

They're Back!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Wow it looks like Tennessee may take the East with the pick up of Cade Mayes!
> 
> They're Back!


Great joke. Quality content. Will read again.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 8, 2020)

And take your Daddy's finger with you!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> You can’t make this stuff up. ???




rub some dirt on it dad!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> rub some dirt on it dad!


It's reading like this is also a potential part of the reason for the transfer. I guess it is hard to sue you're employer and continue working there.............


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> It's reading like this is also a potential part of the reason for the transfer. I guess it is hard to sue you're employer and continue working there.............



Sounds like his dad is partly to blame.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Great joke. Quality content. Will read again.



Yeah especially toward the end of next November.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2020)

Tainted sports drinks and amputations. Good grief. What the heck is going on in Athens? Can't wait to see what's next. Fromm going to the NFL so he and Kirby can elope and run off to San Francisco to get married


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Good thing he didn’t blow out that ACL that vawl fans hoped for, eh? ?


Most fans do not wish for kids to get injured. Show me a quote from here where we said such.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

elfiii said:


> He must like playing hard on a losing team?


Extra salty I see.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2020)

This have anything to do with it? 
https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/g...ed-finger-leads-to-mays-family-suing-georgia/


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

Happened while he was on an official visit, just being reported.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Most fans do not wish for kids to get injured. Show me a quote from here where we said such.


Here? Haha. All 3 of ya?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lol stop with the excuses


The finger thing was 2-3 years ago. Cade has played in almost every game since his arrival,  started every game this season,  and played almost every position on the line. And if I'm reading correctly,  would be the only returning starter on the o line. Speculation started on this as soon as Cooper committed to us.  I never thought it would happen,  but color me shocked.  More than likely will have to sit a year,  so he wanted out of Athens pretty bad it seems


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 8, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Most fans do not wish for kids to get injured. Show me a quote from here where we said such.



 I haven't seen anything remotely to that here, but he's speaking of the legion of the miserable. I saw a few during his recruitment.

Had our drunk had a little more time during his recruitment he would have been a Vol anyway.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

And for all the grief thrown our way when he switched to yall.... Looks like we get the last laugh.  

In all honesty, it  don't matter to me,  but it's always nice to add quality depth.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Jan 8, 2020)

Good bye and don’t let the door hit you on the back side!
he’s horrible.

I’ve been harping all season about him.

If you have seen his grading for a lineman, he’s horrible.

Only reason he was getting to play, was the hope his little brother would come to uga.

Watching him in the sugar bowl was painful.
probably why Fromm decided to leave if Mays was going to be protecting his blind side.
?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Good bye and don’t let the door hit you on the back side!
> he’s horrible.
> 
> I’ve been harping all season about him.
> ...


Because he's not a LT, he's a guard.  And probably shouldn't have been making his first start there to begin with


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 8, 2020)

kirby should hire me, completed OSHA 10, will check chairs for sharp edges


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Speed rush gives Cade fits.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> This one makes ZERO sense.



Dont think he got along very well with CML. Plus his daddy cut his pink finger off moving a folding chair at a Georgia event.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2020)

The Process of kids being processed.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Here? Haha. All 3 of ya?


Show them Tin where at least one of the 3 said it. I want to see it too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because he's not a LT, he's a guard.  And probably shouldn't have been making his first start there to begin with


Not mobile enough to be a guard.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2020)

Pruitt offered him a nicer car


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Show them Tin where at least one of the 3 said it. I want to see it too.


Show me where I said it was a vawl here. ??‍


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Pruitt offered him a nicer car


And More tattoos and the ability to get 15 yd penalties without repercussions


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not mobile enough to be a guard.


My bad,  I was thinking he was a guard for some reason.  Guess cause he been playing RG for yall most of the season


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2020)

Goodbye! He was the worst 5 star we had in the line!!! Processed!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 8, 2020)

Go back home loser!
New O line coach been chewing on dat butt!


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 8, 2020)

All the talk going into last season was this “monster” size O line. But... being monster size don’t always equate into being quick and athletic. There were a number of games where we got manhandled at the point of attack. Norte Dame and South Carolina come to mind. Rather see 5 nasty O lineman that are around 285-295 that are quick and can pull out or get into that second level and pancake folks.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2020)

They've saw one too many Morgan and Morgan ads while in Georgia


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 8, 2020)

Enters transfer portal a month after his dad files a lawsuit. He’s worried the lawsuit is gonna affect his playing time. He’s retained Fields lawyer. I guarantee he’ll get instant eligibility on the basis of his father’s lawsuit. What a chump move. See ya Mays!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Enters transfer portal a month after his dad files a lawsuit. He’s worried the lawsuit is gonna affect his playing time. He’s retained Fields lawyer. I guarantee he’ll get instant eligibility on the basis of his father’s lawsuit. What a chump move. See ya Mays!!!


Possible,  but if Kirby were half the man some make him out to be,  he would assure Cade not to worry.  I don't think this has anything to do with playing time.  He's started 2 years in a row,  was freshman all America and all sec. Was way too important of a player for that o line.  

I'm sure Pittman leaving has a lot to do with it.  Even Chaney being gone.  At UT he has his family,  his brother on same team,  an ex-coach in Chaney, and playing for his father's Alumni. The ONLY reason he changed his commitment to Ga to begin with,  was because of the mess UT was in.  Had Fulmer and Pruitt had the time,  he would have been here to begin with.  The kid has Orange running through his veins,  despite the immature video.  This is a business.  Kids have to do what's best for them.  Coaches do it every year.  Players should be able to also.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Tainted sports drinks and amputations. Good grief. What the heck is going on in Athens? Can't wait to see what's next. Fromm going to the NFL so he and Kirby can elope and run off to San Francisco to get married



Your perfect dream BG. Uga will still dominate the east, beat Auburn and be in the SECCG next year. I will take that, they been in it more times than Bama the last 3 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Possible,  but if Kirby were half the man some make him out to be,  he would assure Cade not to worry.  I don't think this has anything to do with playing time.  He's started 2 years in a row,  was freshman all America and all sec. Was way too important of a player for that o line.
> 
> I'm sure Pittman leaving has a lot to do with it.  Even Chaney being gone.  At UT he has his family,  his brother on same team,  an ex-coach in Chaney, and playing for his father's Alumni. The ONLY reason he changed his commitment to Ga to begin with,  was because of the mess UT was in.  Had Fulmer and Pruitt had the time,  he would have been here to begin with.  The kid has Orange running through his veins,  despite the immature video.  This is a business.  Kids have to do what's best for them.  Coaches do it every year.  Players should be able to also.


The law suit was filed for immediate playing time only! He didn’t commit to UGA because of Chaney. He commuted because of Pittman.  Kid is going home. Where he belongs. Good luck to him! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Enters transfer portal a month after his dad files a lawsuit. He’s worried the lawsuit is gonna affect his playing time. He’s retained Fields lawyer. I guarantee he’ll get instant eligibility on the basis of his father’s lawsuit. What a chump move. See ya Mays!!!



And he will not be missed, he was the worst run blocker in the conference. He was a good pass blocker, but dont ask him to try to move over even 3 feet to make a block edge. Best thing him was his ability to be a serviceable backup at every position on the OL. He has seen his last SECCG. Tate Ratlidge will take over at LT and it will be a major upgrade.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Possible,  but if Kirby were half the man some make him out to be,  he would assure Cade not to worry.  I don't think this has anything to do with playing time.  He's started 2 years in a row,  was freshman all America and all sec. Was way too important of a player for that o line.
> 
> I'm sure Pittman leaving has a lot to do with it.  Even Chaney being gone.  At UT he has his family,  his brother on same team,  an ex-coach in Chaney, and playing for his father's Alumni. The ONLY reason he changed his commitment to Ga to begin with,  was because of the mess UT was in.  Had Fulmer and Pruitt had the time,  he would have been here to begin with.  The kid has Orange running through his veins,  despite the immature video.  This is a business.  Kids have to do what's best for them.  Coaches do it every year.  Players should be able to also.



He got beat on the gap so many times this year, that he had us hollering at the TV. He is a great Pass blocker, but has the speed of an overweight turtle. He will have UT fans asking us to take him back before next season is over. His daddy never wanted him there, and cut his pinky finger off with a folding chair, to make his point. Guess opening and closing a folding chair is rough for a UT Grad.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

It may hurt us, but CML is going away from the big slow OL. I like it and think it will make us stronger on the edge, especially if we got a QB, that is a threat to run. The offense did not work this year. 9 players on that side wont be back, so I dont see that making the O worse.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> The law suit was filed for immediate playing time only! He didn’t commit to UGA because of Chaney. He commuted because of Pittman.  Kid is going home. Where he belongs. Good luck to him! Go Dawgs!!!


I mentioned Pittman. Chaney was one of his main recruits though,  so it's familiarity.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> He got beat on the gap so many times this year, that he had us hollering at the TV. He is a great Pass blocker, but has the speed of an overweight turtle. He will have UT fans asking us to take him back before next season is over. His daddy never wanted him there, and cut his pinky finger off with a folding chair, to make his point. Guess opening and closing a folding chair is rough for a UT Grad.


Truth is,  he may only be 2nd string at UT. Id be willing to bet we don't stick him at LT though.  He'll be a guard or RT. But he will have to earn his spot. We have 3 highly productive  5* and a 4* already.  And still not sure if  Trey Smith is returning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Truth is,  he may only be 2nd string at UT. Id be willing to bet we don't stick him at LT though.  He'll be a guard or RT. But he will have to earn his spot. We have 3 highly productive  5* and a 4* already.  And still not sure if  Trey Smith is returning.



Dont know where yall are at center, but I think that was his best position.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2020)

I had a strong suspicion that something was going on behind the scenes with this UGA team this season, but I just couldn't put a finger on it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

You pups get salty fast.


KyDawg said:


> I did not say Skinny I said fast, check out Tate Ratledge. UT was after him too.


I'm familiar with Tate. He's from down the road.  Tennessee in that boy's blood too. He should be a good one


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know where yall are at center, but I think that was his best position.


 Brandon Kennedy,  transfer from Bama. I might be wrong,  but I swear this guy is going on his 6th year. I'll know more tomorrow.  Trey Smith will be announcing if he's going pro, or returning tomorrow during a press conference.  I'm guessing he's coming back since it's a press conference announcement,  but who knows.  Left guard is his if he returns.  Wanya Morris has LT locked down.  Kennedy at C, Darnell Wright at RT. Jerome Carvin could lose his spot to Cade at RG if he's eligible this year.  Who knows though,  Pruitt will experiment with him all over.  He could end up at DT ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 9, 2020)

Orange blood running through his veins ?.  


Also, you gotta be smarter than the chair.

Dumb hillbilly!


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2020)

This entire situation is strange. And his parents suing UGA is even more strange


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Most fans do not wish for kids to get injured. Show me a quote from here where we said such.


Bucknasty did. I assure you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Horns said:


> This entire situation is strange. And his parents suing UGA is even more strange


This kid is mad cause Pittman is gone. Suing is just pathetic.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> This kid is mad cause Pittman is gone. Suing is just pathetic.


That's ridiculous. Man cuts his finger off on purpose cause his son lost his favorite coach? Ya'll can stretch it hard around here.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> That's ridiculous. Man cuts his finger off on purpose cause his son lost his favorite coach? Ya'll can stretch it hard around here.


 Truth hurt?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

The man lost his finger (that they reattached) in 2017, in a folding chair at UGA. 

One thing is for sure, Ga and Bama have to find an O line.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

Horns said:


> Truth hurt?


You'll believe anything.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> One thing is for sure, Ga and Bama have to find an O line.




And QB's...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

we have 4 qb's


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> we have 4 qb's



And all 4 of them put together won't get you to a Tua level.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

wow, you figured that out all by yourself? amazing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> wow, you figured that out all by yourself? amazing




I guess you figured out you had 4 QB's all on your own.. Amazing...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

this guy............

Harrison Bailey is committed to 10RC....

you let another one from Georgia get away


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

https://n.rivals.com/content/prospects/2020/harrison-bailey-14458


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Uga will still dominate the east, beat Auburn and be in the SECCG next year.



And UGA will lose the SECCG AGAIN. Them mutts done peaked and are on the down hill slide into oblivion. 

We'll scoot over and make room for you when you get here. 

It's hot down here so y'all will need some thicker skin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> And UGA will lose the SECCG AGAIN. Them mutts done peaked and are on the down hill slide into oblivion.
> 
> We'll scoot over and make room for you when you get here.
> 
> It's hot down here so y'all will need some thicker skin.




We should shut the doors on football if we ever get to Tech's level..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> this guy............
> 
> Harrison Bailey is committed to 10RC....
> 
> you let another one from Georgia get away


Ummm... He picked the Vols over Bama.. That's probably why you are upset..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

read the fine print.... we have 4 qb's and we signed the #1 qb in the nation this year.

(big smile)


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> That's ridiculous. Man cuts his finger off on purpose cause his son lost his favorite coach? Ya'll can stretch it hard around here.


Give me a break!!! If he was going to sue why’d he wait two years? The entire timing is laughable!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fel...1.69i57j0l7.5874j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 

this guy is in the transfer portal...just for you dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Cafes mommy and daddy’s sex life was affected by his pinky finger................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Cafes mommy and daddy’s sex life was affected by his pinky finger................


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> We should shut the doors on football if we ever get to Tech's level..



It's been forty years chief. You are below Tech's level.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> https://n.rivals.com/content/prospects/2020/harrison-bailey-14458


He'd be a 10* if he committed to Ga lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He'd be a 10* if he committed to Ga lol


And a 3* with a 5* Heart if he went to the Vols.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

They wished this death. They wished this kid career ending injuries! There’s no way Cade can stay on campus with this lawsuit. His mother is affected the most out of this. That pinky has destroyed the bedroom for momma! No wonder they’re suing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2020)

This just give Dawg fans another reason to dislike Tinysee. What a crock! Shameful, to be honest. I hope we block him from going to UT. Let him go anywhere, but there.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 9, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> This just give Dawg fans another reason to dislike Tinysee. What a crock! Shameful, to be honest. I hope we block him from going to UT. Let him go anywhere, but there.


I dont know.  Isnt Tennessee punishment enough. Struggling to make it to a meaningless bowl.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2020)

Tennessee, I think they will be a lot better in 2020

As far as Cade Mays, wish him the best of luck.

I was not a big fan of his, he made some good plays and made some mistakes that hurt us.

I will say this though, how its all going down is a little funny.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 9, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Tennessee, I think they will be a lot better in 2020
> 
> As far as Cade Mays, wish him the best of luck.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be that hard to be a lot better.  They made that easy for themselves.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 9, 2020)

Papa can just blow a jug in the hillbilly band.
Don’t need no pinky.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Wouldn't be that hard to be a lot better.  They made that easy for themselves.




they was 8-5, won their last 6 games, they came together as a team towards the end, if CJP does not screw it up he should have a pretty good team on his hands for 2020.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 9, 2020)

nickel back said:


> they was 8-5, won their last 6 games, they came together as a team towards the end, if CJP does not screw it up he should have a pretty good team on his hands for 2020.


Yep you're right.  They could of easily been a 10-3 team if they had beaten BYU and GA State.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2020)

The lawyer that Justin fields and a couple others got is involved now, retained by Mayes.  Saying uga leaked the lawsuit story to smear the Mayes family.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> You'll believe anything.


Whatever. It’s awful petty of the entire family


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> The lawyer that Justin fields and a couple others got is involved now, retained by Mayes.  Saying uga leaked the lawsuit story to smear the Mayes family.


That idea sounds like bull feces to me


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And a 3* with a 5* Heart if he went to the Vols.




Seriously.  Let's look at
Deshaun Watson Played in 55 games had 13,077 yards.  1,458 pass attempts   939 completions averaged 233 yards a game. .644 comp%

Trevor Lawrence 56 games for  13,902...  1,335 attempts  846 completions averaged 248 yards a game. .634 comp%

Jake Fromm 46 games played 12,745 yards .... 1365 pass attempts. 827 completions and averaged 233 yards a game. .608 comp%

Harrison Bailly 31 games played 9,307 passing yards .... 949 attempts.  625 completions and averaged 300 yards a game. .659 comp%

If he played in 24 more games like Watson and you add the average ypg he would have 16,507 yards. Surpassing Watson by 3,430 yards

Trevor Lawrence by 2,905 yards

And Fromm by 1,062

Harrison Bailey has been recruited since the 8th grade,  statistically Georgia's best high school QB, killed it all the camps, winning MVP most of the time, won the first state championship for Marietta in 52 years, and did nothing but drop in rankings since he committed to UT. 

The Bama, Ga, Clemson recruiting bumps are real.  And after Pruitt starts having success,  you'll see his recruits start getting bumps too. Another reason I don't put much stock in the 5,4,3* rankings.  They are school/ coach offer/ commitment biased.  

Follow recruiting for a full year.  Don't just watch the highly ranked guys your team is after,  but watch some no names rise after they get a certain offer. Smaller schools, or harder working recruiters will find these guys and offer first,  then others jump on and the rankings jump.  It's silly.  These recruiting services follow offers/ commits


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Seriously.  Let's look at
> Deshaun Watson Played in 55 games had 13,077 yards.  1,458 pass attempts   939 completions averaged 233 yards a game. .644 comp%
> 
> Trevor Lawrence 56 games for  13,902...  1,335 attempts  846 completions averaged 248 yards a game. .634 comp%
> ...




Not only are the Vols Back.. So is Bucknasty's analysis!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

Dangerous, Handle with Care.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Dangerous, Handle with Care.View attachment 998319


^that's^ nicer than the seats in Neyland..


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> The lawyer that Justin fields and a couple others got is involved now, retained by Mayes.  Saying uga leaked the lawsuit story to smear the Mayes family.




 Really, lawsuits are a matter of public record unless the Judge orders them sealed, which is very rare.  They just trying to build a case for a deferral.  I'm surprised he hasn't used the Rolling Thunder line ... he is a black man playing a white man.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not only are the Vols Back.. So is Bucknasty's analysis!!



Hmmm, lets see how ol' Jake did against Rocked Top:

2017 Knoxville, Tennessee#7 Georgia 41 Tennessee 0

2018 Athens, Georgia#2 Georgia 38 Tennessee 12

2019 Knoxville, Tennessee#3 Georgia 43 Tennessee 14

Looks like Ol' Jake hung about 122 on dem boys.  They made it close with a total of 26 points scored on us.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> It's been forty years chief. You are below Tech's level.



Lookup "butt hurt" in Webster's Unabridged. You'll find this statement quoted as a prime example of the definition.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> The lawyer that Justin fields and a couple others got is involved now, retained by Mayes.  Saying uga leaked the lawsuit story to smear the Mayes family.



Leaked the lawsuit? It's a matter of public record.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Leaked the lawsuit? It's a matter of public record.


Exactly!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

Just wish the kid luck and move on.  Lots of sour grapes in here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just wish the kid luck and move on.  Lots of sour grapes in here


Pfffftttt... I hope he and the Vols fail!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

I did not read through all of these posts.  At leaat a couple of you have seen enough UGA football to know how bad a player Mayes is.  Whiffed on enough blocks in two yeaes to last 4 years.  We have got to have O lineman better than him lined up to play.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 9, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> I did not read through all of these posts.  At leaat a couple of you have seen enough UGA football to know how bad a player Mayes is.  Whiffed on enough blocks in two yeaes to last 4 years.  We have got to have O lineman better than him lined up to play.


*olé* mayes


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just wish the kid luck and move on.  Lots of sour grapes in here



If you think I got sour grapes over Mays, you are sadly mistaken. Like I said the guy runs like 5.8 forty, and is toatally useless pulling. He was one of the reasons our running game would not work. He almost never beat his guy on a running play. Pittman recruited him to be a statue in the pass blocking game. He is your problem now, and I am glad.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol stop with the excuses
> 
> 
> The finger thing was 2-3 years ago. Cade has played in almost every game since his arrival,  started every game this season,  and played almost every position on the line. And if I'm reading correctly,  would be the only returning starter on the o line. Speculation started on this as soon as Cooper committed to us.  I never thought it would happen,  but color me shocked.  More than likely will have to sit a year,  so he wanted out of Athens pretty bad it seems


Granted immediate playing with a high-profile Lawyer!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

This is awesome!!! The Vols think they’re back!! I can’t wait for Bucky’s analysis after next years beat down!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 9, 2020)

^ I look forward to it every year.
Another one of my favorite fall traditions!
Like opening day of gun season.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> This is awesome!!! The Vols think they’re back!! I can’t wait for Bucky’s analysis after next years beat down!



And for the next 5 years after that.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2020)

It's like having a court jester every time something Vols pops up.  Sitting there..... Everybody laughing....guy fooling it up.   Everybody like "what's he gonna do (or say) next?"


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

Here is an example of Cays trying to block on a running play. If you watched closely this year this was common. #77 getting his hat handed to him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212558003238526977


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Cade Mayes is a joke!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffftttt... I hope he and the Vols fail!


Lol he's been a staple on your line for 2 years and he's only a sophmore. He's only going to get better


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Here is an example of Cays trying to block on a running play. If you watched closely this year this was common. #77 getting his hat handed to him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212558003238526977


Maybe Pittman was overrated, or yall ain't as loaded or as good as hoped because he was very valuable to that team, having played every spot on the line


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> If you think I got sour grapes over Mays, you are sadly mistaken. Like I said the guy runs like 5.8 forty, and is toatally useless pulling. He was one of the reasons our running game would not work. He almost never beat his guy on a running play. Pittman recruited him to be a statue in the pass blocking game. He is your problem now, and I am glad.


Maybe Friend can help him.  But we could use another pass blocker


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

Beautiful example of Cade Mayes KY Dawg.  Last year it was 3 penalties a game.  This year its getting his butt handed to him most every running play.  I will give Mayes a little credit.  He is not a bad pass blocker.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe Pittman was overrated, or yall ain't as loaded or as good as hoped because he was very valuable to that team, having played every spot on the line


I’ll be honest. Pittman is the best recruiter at any position I’ve ever seen! Hands down! But, I think he was average at coaching. I also think our O line was too big. The man got any player he wanted! I’d also guess Cades little brother never got a look from Pittman because he wasn’t big enough.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll be honest. Pittman is the best recruiter at any position I’ve ever seen! Hands down! But, I think he was average at coaching. I also think our O line was too big. The man got any player he wanted! I’d also guess Cades little brother never got a look from Pittman because he wasn’t big enough.


I'll agree.  It's hard to put a finger on him.  His o line was good when he was here,  but we also had 5 nfl guys on the line.  Was he that good,  or was it the talent? He did well at Arky too though.  That o line was pretty crazy under Bielema for a year or 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll agree.  It's hard to put a finger on him.  His o line was good when he was here,  but we also had 5 nfl guys on the line.  Was he that good,  or was it the talent? He did well at Arky too though.  That o line was pretty crazy under Bielema for a year or 2.



I think Pitt Boss was an excellent o line coach. I think he was exactly what Kirby wanted. The game has evolved so much in the last few years, that big slow lineman, can not deal with a RPO, ran with a mobile QB. If Kirby has long term success, I believe he is going to have to change his offensive philosophy, like Saban did, when he started bringing in offensive coaches, that brought a lot of changes to his offense. He has a crop of receivers coming in now that would thrive in a dynamic offense. Just got to get a mobile QB to run it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol he's been a staple on your line for 2 years and he's only a sophmore. He's only going to get better



Not playing for the 2nd best team in the state of Tennessee. He may look good against the Indiana’s you play but he’ll get hammered like the rest of your team against teams like us.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I think Pitt Boss was an excellent o line coach. I think he was exactly what Kirby wanted. The game has evolved so much in the last few years, that big slow lineman, can not deal with a RPO, ran with a mobile QB. If Kirby has long term success, I believe he is going to have to change his offensive philosophy, like Saban did, when he started bringing in offensive coaches, that brought a lot of changes to his offense. He has a crop of receivers coming in now that would thrive in a dynamic offense. Just got to get a mobile QB to run it.



Nah, I was greatly impressed by his recruiting, but his lines under performed.  Kirby wanted power football and yet with those huge linemen, we had not consistent interior running and our short yardage must have plays usually lead to the line being embarrassed.

Mayes was consistent only on pass protection.  He knew on running plays that he was in trouble and too often jumped the snap. His greatest attribute was the ability to play multiple line positions.

Wish him the best, but don't see him as ever being great.


----------



## James12 (Jan 10, 2020)

Well this has hair on it...

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...omas-mars-immediate-eligibility-lawsuit-2020/


----------



## James12 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lawyer calling out uga athletics


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2020)

James12 said:


> Lawyer calling out uga athletics


There are 172 Dawg lawyers on this site that will be able to clear this up for us by this afternoon. Lawyers by day, coaches, recruiters, and football analysts by night


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Vols


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

one more


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2020)

Lol @ brown ^^^^


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2020)

That’s messed up ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe Pittman was overrated, or yall ain't as loaded or as good as hoped because he was very valuable to that team, having played every spot on the line



He was a good in pass blocking. He was worse than bad when it came to run blocking. He can back up good, but not much at going ahead. Good thing is, that he will never be flagged for illegal man downfield.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> one more


Man you got me spitting out some fine sipping whiskey. That's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Enters transfer portal a month after his dad files a lawsuit. He’s worried the lawsuit is gonna affect his playing time. He’s retained Fields lawyer. I guarantee he’ll get instant eligibility on the basis of his father’s lawsuit. What a chump move. See ya Mays!!!


He was gonna transfer regardless. The lawsuit is to try and get immediate eligibility.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Yep you're right.  They could of easily been a 10-3 team if they had beaten BYU and GA State.


And Bama. Don’t forget they had Bama whipped til the refs stepped in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2020)

Talk about a hostile fanbase when a player enters the portal....?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> There are 172 Dawg lawyers on this site that will be able to clear this up for us by this afternoon. Lawyers by day, coaches, recruiters, and football analysts by night


Yeah, UGA “leaked” public record. Mars thinks y’all are pretty dumb and hopes you believe that. 

You gotta be pretty dense to believe that. It’s public record. Literally anyone can look it up. Just like someone found Jamie Newman’s name on the UGA student registry 2 days before they announced his transfer. 

Leaked public records.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> There are 172 Dawg lawyers on this site that will be able to clear this up for us by this afternoon. Lawyers by day, coaches, recruiters, and football analysts by night



We al least have some lawyers among our fan base.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> We al least have some lawyers among our fan base.


Good one! Gosh darnit golly jeez shucks, ya got me again Dawg


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Good one! Gosh darnit golly jeez shucks, ya got me again Dawg



Wasn't me, it was the Alabama Bar.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Wasn't me, it was the Alabama Bar.


Which one? I've been to a bunch of bars in Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Which one? I've been to a bunch of bars in Alabama


If you have you’d know KY is a legend in the bars.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll agree.  It's hard to put a finger on him.



Must of got it caught in a chair.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> This one makes ZERO sense.


Now it makes more sense. Cade probably loves big macs.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 19, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Now it makes more sense. Cade probably loves big macs.


I'm sure he asked for his lettuce not shredded


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm sure he asked for his lettuce not shredded



wonder if big Cade got a pay day in a sack as incentive to leave? Hope we dont pay his dad more than a pinky finger of money.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> wonder if big Cade got a pay day in a sack as incentive to leave? Hope we dont pay his dad more than a pinky finger of money.


They probably gave his a sack of chicken fingers.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> They probably gave his a sack of chicken fingers.


It’s hard to put your finger on it but All signs point to that...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 20, 2021)

You pup fans got to step your game up!!! Dude left yall for a Mackey Ds sack. Surely yall could have put your penny's together and got him Chick Fil A bag?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You pup fans got to step your game up!!! Dude left yall for a Mackey Ds sack. Surely yall could have put your penny's together and got him Chick Fil A bag?


So risk NCAA repercussions for a position where GA’s depth is in good shape? 

Seems logical. ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 20, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> So risk NCAA repercussions for a position where GA’s depth is in good shape?
> 
> Seems logical. ?


My post was sarcasm. You seem wound a tad tight?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> My post was sarcasm. You seem wound a tad tight?


I think you're over assuming the power of your posts.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> I think you're over assuming the power of your posts.


Oh believe me, I never assume anything on this site!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh believe me, I never assume anything on this site!


You assume Fields is better then Fromm and have nothing to show for it...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You assume Fields is better then Fromm and have nothing to show for it...


You assume Fields is better than Fromm and have nothing to show for it. 


Funny how that works both ways huh?


----------

